# New online form and documents required



## EmmaRose549 (Jul 28, 2018)

My husband is about to apply for ILR. We started completing the new online form today. It seems quite different to the paper SET (M) form. There are no questions about accomodation such as how many people live in the property, how many rooms you have etc. that are in section 8c of the old form. Only a question about the applicant being married previously and not if the partner has been married previously. The list of mandatory and other documents is quite minimal compared to the old form and various guidance documents still on the website. No request for a marriage certificate, partners previous divorce certificate, child's birth certificate, proof of property ownership or tenancy agreement etc. Is all of this no longer required?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

How weird! What about optional documents? Could you include ones like marriage certificate under that category? Do they require you to scan every page of all passports of applicant and every page of current sponsor's passport? Presumably they ask for bank statements , salary slips and correspondence to show co habitation?


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

This actually, if it is this the case, makes a lot of sense. Those of us who have applied for an initial spouse visa, then FLR, have had to go through this process twice already. If we have made it this far to apply for ILR, they know that we have jumped through these hoops already. Good Luck-


----------



## salahnw2 (Apr 13, 2015)

i did ask that question before you about if the sponsor been married before to put details of previous partner and divorce date no one`s answer my question , then i just book by psc the appointment and i downlaod the old form from other website because on gov you dont get that form anymore and our appointment was with success at croydon thanks god


----------



## EmmaRose549 (Jul 28, 2018)

We have not completed the financial section yet. That is now separate from the application section. I presume they will ask for payslips , bank statements and employment letter then. We are thinking of just giving them all the documents we would have done with the old form. Better to give them too much than not give them something and then get refused even though they are now not asking for it. 
We have obviously given them our marriage certificate and my divorce document from my previous marriage in the flr application but presumed I would need to provide them again. I suppose being cynical I am not expecting them to do something sensible such as not ask for documents they have had previously. 
We are now living somewhere different to where we was at flr so it would actually make sense for them to ask about accommodation as that can change. 
We hope tomorrow to fully submit the form, pay and book the appointment for biometrics so will update this post with what happens then.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

EmmaRose549 said:


> We have not completed the financial section yet. That is now separate from the application section. I presume they will ask for payslips , bank statements and employment letter then. We are thinking of just giving them all the documents we would have done with the old form. Better to give them too much than not give them something and then get refused even though they are now not asking for it.
> We have obviously given them our marriage certificate and my divorce document from my previous marriage in the flr application but presumed I would need to provide them again. I suppose being cynical I am not expecting them to do something sensible such as not ask for documents they have had previously.
> We are now living somewhere different to where we was at flr so it would actually make sense for them to ask about accommodation as that can change.
> We hope tomorrow to fully submit the form, pay and book the appointment for biometrics so will update this post with what happens then.


Thanks! Looking forward to a walk through of your experience! Hope it goes smoothly!


----------



## HW2009 (Aug 13, 2012)

I am just now working my way through my ILR(m) Online Form and had a few questions if someone would be so kind as to help me. 

I will have been in the UK for 5 years on 2 December 2018 and my FLR(m) visa expires on 9 February 2019. So I am hoping to get everything ready to submit by 15 December 2018. My Life in UK test is booked for 1 December 2018.

1. It asks the question "Have you been out of the UK since you started living here" Yes or No. If you select yes it asks for duration and reason. On my previous application (FLR(m)) it only ask to list time out of the UK if it was for 6 months or more. I have been out of the UK but only on holiday and not for more than 10 days at a time. Do I need to tell them every time I have left the UK or does the 6 month rule still apply?

2. Under the financial section: I earn enough money to meet the financial requirement, but as we used only my husbands income last time we are only using his income again. Is that correct or should I also include my income? 

Also do I need to submit the optional documents of a p60 and signed contract of employment or only the payslips, matching bank statements, and letter confirming payslips. I did not submit his p60 and contract last time so assume they would not need it now especially since he has not changed jobs. 

3. Under the Documents to provide section it asks for my husbands passport, but then it also asks for evidence of his settled status in the UK. As he is a British Citizen surely the passport would be sufficient for both correct?

4. Are you able to upload all your documents online before or after you pay and if so can you do it as one PDF? 

6. I am only planning on submitting the documents it asks for and not anything else. Has anyone chosen to do anything different. My application is very straight forward so I see no need to send any documents that they do not request. On my application they have not even ask for a marriage certificate or passport photos. 

7. How quickly is it allowing you to make an appointment with the new service? I just worry my visa will expire before I get an appointment, but with all the new centres opening hopefully this will not be a problem. 

8. Also can I just confirm that as part of this new process I will attend one of the appointments at the new centres and my biometrics will be taken at the same time as my appointment? As I am applying after the 29 November I will not need to post anything correct? 

Sorry for all the questions but there doesn’t seem to be any guidance notes unless I have missed something and until you complete one section online it will not let you move on to the next page and I do not want to accidentally submit my application without it being complete. 
I know I have some questions, but for the most part the online system seems easier and quicker. 

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Antclarke82 (May 4, 2016)

We are on the same boat, apart from we are applying for FLR(M) additional extension not ILR. We have almost identical questions as you so hopefully someone could kindly provide the answer to your post!!!


----------



## wellsmom03 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi! I'm in the exact same boat as you are! My visa expires in February also and I've got to do the ILR. Need to book a test....I've been procrastinating and now I'm just totally confused with the whole new process of doing it all online. Seems complicated, but better. 

When is the earliest you can apply online then? Is the decision quicker? Do you get to walk out with your passport? I saw something on the government page saying you walk out with your documentation. Could this be true? ughhhhh.....visa time is just the most stressful time ever!


----------



## EmmaRose549 (Jul 28, 2018)

We submitted the online form on tuesday, paid and booked an appointment for next thursday. Now we need to scan and upload all the documents and attend the appointment. I plan to write a detailed post on our experience of the new system once we have had our appointment.
But just to answer a couple of questions above:
1) We have entered dates and detail for each time my husband has been out of the UK since he arrived - 3 x approx 2 weeks.
2) We have only provided detail of my salary (sponsor) as this exceeds the minimum needed. Plan to provide last p60, employment contract, employer letter along with payslips and bank statements for 12 months. It is a little unclear whether 6 or 12 months is needed so going to play safe and give them 12.
3) Plan to give my passport and birth certificate as proof I am a British citizen since birth.
4) Paid before uploading documents. Planning to upload on Monday/'Tuesday. There are different sections to upload to and a size limit so not one pdf.
5) -
6)I don't think photos are a requirement now for anyone. There was a question asking if we was married when we was granted last visa (flr) which we answered yes so presume that is why not asking for marriage certificate now.
7) We have booked for the following week but needed to pay £60. There are free appointments available later at a bigger centre.
8) Not posting anything.

Passport - my understanding is you keep your passport but are not allowed to travel on it till you get your decision.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

That is helpful! Thanks! We are not applying yet but I am trying to get my head round everything in advance. Not sure why you had to pay £60 when you are uploading your own documents? I think we will pay to have ours uploaded but, as my husband has many passports, I am learning how to upload them myself and create one pdf for each one. So your comment that there is a size limit is well taken. Is it a size limit per pdf or entire upload? 

Looking forward to hearing how it goes for you. As more centres open up, getting appointments should get easier. However, I am reading that several applicants this past week paid for priority (24 hour decision ) and have not had confirmation of a decision. It appears that, even if a decision is made the next day, the letter confirming this could take a few days. Hopefully this will improve but just a heads up!


----------



## HW2009 (Aug 13, 2012)

EmmaRose549 said:


> We submitted the online form on tuesday, paid and booked an appointment for next thursday. Now we need to scan and upload all the documents and attend the appointment. I plan to write a detailed post on our experience of the new system once we have had our appointment.
> But just to answer a couple of questions above:
> 1) We have entered dates and detail for each time my husband has been out of the UK since he arrived - 3 x approx 2 weeks.
> 2) We have only provided detail of my salary (sponsor) as this exceeds the minimum needed. Plan to provide last p60, employment contract, employer letter along with payslips and bank statements for 12 months. It is a little unclear whether 6 or 12 months is needed so going to play safe and give them 12.
> ...


Thank you so very much for taking the time to answer my questions. Your help is really appreciated. We look forward to reading your detailed post about your experience of the new system once you have had your appointment. Thank you again for your help. Good Luck with your husbands appointment next week!!!


----------



## EmmaRose549 (Jul 28, 2018)

We have booked for a 24 hour decision so good to know that might not actually happen. Better to know in advance.


----------



## koptalk (Feb 17, 2016)

Im all confused now. For several months ive filled in version 06/2017 in the hope that this would help me as the deadline approached. Now this online form has come im getting worried.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

EmmaRose549 said:


> We have booked for a 24 hour decision so good to know that might not actually happen. Better to know in advance.


I think this has been stated before but I can’t find it! Can you edit sections of the application form once you have moved on to another section or can you go back and make changes? It is a bit scary to think that once you enter information, you have to leave it like that! Hope all goes well for you, EmmaRose!


----------



## HW2009 (Aug 13, 2012)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> I think this has been stated before but I can’t find it! Can you edit sections of the application form once you have moved on to another section or can you go back and make changes? It is a bit scary to think that once you enter information, you have to leave it like that! Hope all goes well for you, EmmaRose!


I am currently working on my online application ILR(Set M) and so far I have successfully been able to go back and change/amend information and answers to the questions. You can also at any time download a PDF of the form with your answers and print then double check. Please note I have not submitted nor paid for the application yet. I understand that once you submit and pay you cannot alter the application. 

If you are working on the form and intend to come back and work on it again later, please remember it is important to always select the link RETURN TO THIS APPLICATION LATER every time *before* you sign out. When you click this link it will email you a link to click on the next time you want to open your application. If you sign out without clicking RETURN TO THIS APPLICATION LATER your changes will be lost. Hope this helps.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

That is VERY helpful! Thank you!


----------



## koptalk (Feb 17, 2016)

I have started the financial but of the form. it asks for a declartion by the account holder of the source of cash savings.

Will the fact that i have stated within my cover letter/letter of support, that it is through salary and savings over a life time suffice?.

Or is there some declaration i have to sign?


----------



## koptalk (Feb 17, 2016)

Sorry if this sounds stupid but it im asked
What name is the account held under? Bearing in mind i stated that the account is held by me about 30 secs before hand. Does this mean what is the title of the account ?


----------



## Nasera (Feb 27, 2016)

EmmaRose549 said:


> There are different sections to upload to and a size limit so not one pdf.


Do you remember the PDF size limit, can you copy a whole passport into one PDF file?


----------



## koptalk (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi can i just ask..,

It tells you that you need to make declarations for each of the accounts you are relying on. How do you do this. All i can think of is writing that i have the said account(when it opened) which has this much it it acquired from employment/savings. Any idea what these declarations are?

Does it matter what when how you upload all the evidence . I was thinking about scanning it at a local library and turning up on the day with them on a memory stick.


----------



## EmmaRose549 (Jul 28, 2018)

Nasera said:


> Do you remember the PDF size limit, can you copy a whole passport into one PDF file?


It was 6mb max and I managed to scan a whole passport in under 1mb. I photocopied each page in colour on a medium resolution and then photocopied just the photograph page again on a higher resolution. Then scanned my photocopies.


----------



## EmmaRose549 (Jul 28, 2018)

koptalk said:


> Hi can i just ask..,
> 
> It tells you that you need to make declarations for each of the accounts you are relying on. How do you do this. All i can think of is writing that i have the said account(when it opened) which has this much it it acquired from employment/savings. Any idea what these declarations are?
> 
> Does it matter what when how you upload all the evidence . I was thinking about scanning it at a local library and turning up on the day with them on a memory stick.


Don't know about the declarations as we used employment income rather than savings so did not need to make any financial declarations.

I uploaded the documents at my office before the appointment. It is recommended to upload beforehand. When we attended the biometric appointment which was in a library we saw people there scanning documents but apparently they were having problems with the scanner and could not access the Sopria website on the library computers so we're having to scan the documents then email them to themselves and use their mobile phones to upload to the Sopria website. Apart from added stress on the day I think it is difficult to do something so important on a mobile phone and would advise doing them before the day if possible. You do have to take the original documents with you to the appointment.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I would think the Declarations are the same we made for the Spousal visa and for FLR(M) when we applied using savings. It basically stated the source of the savings, in our case, salary and the name of the company for whom my husband worked and for how long he had worked there.

I doubt Sopra Steria would allow memory sticks. 

Thanks, EmmaRose, for the advice on scanning. My husband has a lot of passports and I am hoping to get them scanned into one PDF but that might not be possible as it would be larger than 6mb. I will also scan the bio pages at a higher resolution than the other pages I guess. I may have to scan two of my passports (as the sponsor) as my present one was only issued recently and they may want to see the last one too.


----------

